# Feeling strange again...



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi All - I'd been feeling much better after being overmedicated; the anxiety had subsided and I felt like I could return to all of my normal activities. As of March 4, I'd been on 175 mcg of levothyroxine for 12 weeks, and tested with a TSH of 2.2. My endocrinologist said that the labs were great, and since I was feeling perfectly fine to leave the dose where it was. I had previously been on 150 mcg trying to find the correct dose.

Fast forward to about a week ago - I started feeling very emotional, and having some anxiety again. This happens only in episodes in the afternoon. I get some chest pains and tightness, heart palpitations, anxiety, fatigue, feel hot, and randomly feel on the brink of tears when nothing has happened that should be causing me to feel this way. Then by the time the evening rolls around I feel fine again. Do I just have an anxiety problem!? I never, ever, ever had any problem with being emotionally unstable (in fact people would describe me as being very stable, calm and even keel) before things went crazy a year ago. When this all happens I have a really hard time focusing or getting anything done. Something is NOT right with me ... 

I made an appointment with my PCP to see if there are other things he can check for, can get bloodwork, and also made a call requesting that my endocrinologist call in a request to have my bloodwork done at the lab again.

Ideas?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikkij0814 said:


> Hi All - I'd been feeling much better after being overmedicated; the anxiety had subsided and I felt like I could return to all of my normal activities. As of March 4, I'd been on 175 mcg of levothyroxine for 12 weeks, and tested with a TSH of 2.2. My endocrinologist said that the labs were great, and since I was feeling perfectly fine to leave the dose where it was. I had previously been on 150 mcg trying to find the correct dose.
> 
> Fast forward to about a week ago - I started feeling very emotional, and having some anxiety again. This happens only in episodes in the afternoon. I get some chest pains and tightness, heart palpitations, anxiety, fatigue, feel hot, and randomly feel on the brink of tears when nothing has happened that should be causing me to feel this way. Then by the time the evening rolls around I feel fine again. Do I just have an anxiety problem!? I never, ever, ever had any problem with being emotionally unstable (in fact people would describe me as being very stable, calm and even keel) before things went crazy a year ago. When this all happens I have a really hard time focusing or getting anything done. Something is NOT right with me ...
> 
> ...


What are you eating for lunch most days? Also, do you take any meds or supplements in the early afternoon around lunch time?

Have you been checked for hyperglycemia? What time do you take your thyroid medication?

Consider a food allergy. Or exposure to pesticides in the work place? Many things are adrenegic.


----------



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

I tried eating more frequently to see if hypoglycemia was a possibility, but it didn't really change much.

I take nothing with my thyroid pill first thing in the morning, then only take vitamins before bed. I'm not on any other prescription medication.

I usually eat a pretty healthy lunch - sandwich and salad, for example...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikkij0814 said:


> I tried eating more frequently to see if hypoglycemia was a possibility, but it didn't really change much.
> 
> I take nothing with my thyroid pill first thing in the morning, then only take vitamins before bed. I'm not on any other prescription medication.
> 
> I usually eat a pretty healthy lunch - sandwich and salad, for example...


For some reason, that just hits me as being some type of allergy. 
Triggering an adrenergic reaction.

I would suggest you be tested for hypoglycemia. Sometimes eating more frequently does not do the trick. Medication may be required.

It sounds like it; that or an allergy

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hypoglycemia/DS00198/DSECTION=symptoms

You were on track I believe. If we "listen" our bodies usually give us a clue.

Signs and symptomsHypoglycemic symptoms and manifestations can be divided into those produced by the counterregulatory hormones (epinephrine/adrenaline and glucagon) triggered by the falling glucose, and the neuroglycopenic effects produced by the reduced brain sugar.

[edit] Adrenergic manifestationsShakiness, anxiety, nervousness
Palpitations, tachycardia
Sweating, feeling of warmth (although sweat glands have muscarinic receptors, thus "adrenergic manifestations" is not entirely accurate)
Pallor, coldness, clamminess
Dilated pupils (mydriasis)
Feeling of numbness "pins and needles" (paresthesia)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypoglycemia

Please make an appt. as if this is what it is, you do need medical intervention.


----------



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

Everything is FINE with my thyroid - ugh - turns out I'm having some actual anxiety in relation to some very stressful events in my family. I think I had such a rough experience with things being off before, feeling the slightest twinge of anxiety, stress freaks me out to think that it's all starting again! But... now that I realize what's going on I actually feel better knowing. Turns out people WITHOUT thyroid imbalances can experience some anxiety too... OOPS.  Best to all, 
Nikki


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Nikki, I was interested in your thread as I have been overmedicated recently. My Ft4 level was at the top of the range for 1
year and the TSH at .297.
Just wondering if your doctors are checking your Ft4 and FT3 levels? And are you getting copies of your labs for your own records?


----------



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes, I'm getting copies of my records EVERY time I get them checked now. When I was overmedicated, my TSH was .02, super awful! Good luck getting things in order. They did check my Free T3 and Free T4 about 5 months ago, everything checked out fine.


----------



## Flywithcoffee (Sep 22, 2011)

I just read your post and I find it very strange because I also feel the same way. I had things go haywire in 2010 and now I have resumed my normal activities. Actually, I resumed them at the end on 2010. But I still have problems with wanting to cry and feeling weird in the afternoons. Then I feel normal at night. I really had a traumatic experience with the thyroid problem, I know I will never be the same. Some of the symptoms I have are physical though so I don't think it is all anxiety. Because of overmedication I got Thyroid Eye Disease and it still bothers me. They still hurt! Although they look better now. I just want my old self back!


----------



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

I did have labs drawn again Friday, and found out today that I am again slightly overmedicated, causing the feelings of anxiety. Not mental, but physical. This is good news since it means we can do something! I take a few days off meds and start again on a lower dose by the end of the week.


----------



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

Flywithcoffee said:


> I just read your post and I find it very strange because I also feel the same way. I had things go haywire in 2010 and now I have resumed my normal activities. Actually, I resumed them at the end on 2010. But I still have problems with wanting to cry and feeling weird in the afternoons. Then I feel normal at night. I really had a traumatic experience with the thyroid problem, I know I will never be the same. Some of the symptoms I have are physical though so I don't think it is all anxiety. Because of overmedication I got Thyroid Eye Disease and it still bothers me. They still hurt! Although they look better now. I just want my old self back!


My doctor today said that often if you feel some tension in the afternoons, it could be because that's the peak of when your meds are absorbed, if you take them in the morning. I'm going to look into switching to taking them in the evening to try to avoid this...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikkij0814 said:


> My doctor today said that often if you feel some tension in the afternoons, it could be because that's the peak of when your meds are absorbed, if you take them in the morning. I'm going to look into switching to taking them in the evening to try to avoid this...


Any way you could share your most recent TSH, FREE T4 and FREE T3 with us with the ranges included?

How is your ferritin?

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the update. When you had described your symptoms, I knew all too well those were from too much medication, having experienced it myself in the recent past year. Glad the doc caught it.


----------

